# About Soumatrix Drop-in Upgrade Speakers



## Soumatrix (Aug 12, 2014)

*Our History. *Wanted the quality of a premium home audio system inside his vehicle?Without having to add additional amps, tweeters and subwoofers,Soumatrix currently carries only a handful of the Chevy line (the Cruze is one of our first models!), but is expanding its current General Motors line, with more brands currently in development such as Volkswagen.









*Technology.*
The plug and play technology of Soumatrix coaxial speakers offer an easy, hassle free installation. The design matches the standard installation and electrical systems of your vehicle and improves the output power of your head unit. The coaxial design combines both the mid woofer and a 90 degree rotational tweeter. This eliminates the need for any additional subwoofers or tweeters. Our woofer is made of aircraft grade Rohacell ® foam and has a high damping factor, with a bottom and top layer impregnated in glass fiber sheets. For more detailed technology information, please visit our website www.soumatrix.com










www.soumatrix.com


----------



## vakula (Apr 11, 2013)

Anybody test it? Interesting to hear real feedback.


----------



## Soumatrix (Aug 12, 2014)

We have some reviews on our webpage/yelp page. We encourage your feedback and questions, we make speakers for music and car lovers alike...

Check out some comments here:
www.soumatrix.com


----------



## Soumatrix (Aug 12, 2014)

*Soumatrix Speakers - Made in German*

*Soumatrix speakers are an OEM speaker series manufactured in Germany. We combine European sleek modern acoustics and components to create the high-end speaker your searching for. Here are a few Images that show how Soumatrix speakers are made and rigorously tested, some components are handmade.*


----------



## Soumatrix (Aug 12, 2014)

*Simple Install Video*

A friend of ours put together a very basic install video, tell us what you think!


----------



## Soumatrix (Aug 12, 2014)

*Soumatrix Vortex Review*

Check out the VW Vortex review of our Xtase series


----------



## Soumatrix (Aug 12, 2014)

*Soumatrix Vortex Review*

Check out the VW Vortex review of our Xtase series


----------



## heel_e (Nov 15, 2009)

Anyone have a review on these? I hear distortion on my OEM speakers and would love to replace them with something that can handle the head unit better. I am having trouble searching for any sort of third party reviews.

Best

Tim


----------



## Soumatrix (Aug 12, 2014)

*Soumatrix speakers*










All kits come with 4 coaxial units (8 speakers), rivets and manual


----------



## Soumatrix (Aug 12, 2014)

*Soumatrix at Fastivus 2015*

*Soumatrix is proud to be a Fastivus sponsor for the 2nd year!


*


----------



## Soumatrix (Aug 12, 2014)

www.soumatrix.com


----------



## Soumatrix (Aug 12, 2014)

*Soumatrix installation video*

Hey everyone! We made some updates to our installation video, check it out!


----------



## dub_life91 (May 8, 2013)

it took me a bit to find this but i have a 2007 mkv rabbit and the speakers are slowly on their way out after 8 years. i commute about 90 miles daily and either listen to my ipod or the radio..so i guess what my question is what makes these better than pioneer or sony brand speakers and how easy is the install on a mkv rabbit?


----------



## Soumatrix (Aug 12, 2014)

dub_life91 said:


> it took me a bit to find this but i have a 2007 mkv rabbit and the speakers are slowly on their way out after 8 years. i commute about 90 miles daily and either listen to my ipod or the radio..so i guess what my question is what makes these better than pioneer or sony brand speakers and how easy is the install on a mkv rabbit?


Soumatrix speakers are coaxial and plug and play, so they are made for your specific vehicle, making the installation relatively easy for the weekend DIY warrior. Most customers say it takes them a few hours for installing an 8 speaker kit. A professional installer can achieve an install in around an hour.

Soumatrix used high end quality products such as Rohacell foam, gold plated connectors and hand coated silk domed tweeters. We are also made in Germany and stick to strict luxury car model manufacturing standards. 

You would want to check out a Golf MK4 kit to fit your vehicle.  :thumbup:


----------



## dub_life91 (May 8, 2013)

Soumatrix said:


> Soumatrix speakers are coaxial and plug and play, so they are made for your specific vehicle, making the installation relatively easy for the weekend DIY warrior. Most customers say it takes them a few hours for installing an 8 speaker kit. A professional installer can achieve an install in around an hour.
> 
> Soumatrix used high end quality products such as Rohacell foam, gold plated connectors and hand coated silk domed tweeters. We are also made in Germany and stick to strict luxury car model manufacturing standards.
> 
> You would want to check out a Golf MK4 kit to fit your vehicle.  :thumbup:


hmm good to know, i will have to add these to my to do list:thumbup:


----------



## Soumatrix (Aug 12, 2014)

www.soumatrix.com


----------



## cooloregon (Aug 10, 2001)

As I find that high frequencies are better heard near ear levels, I don't under stand the idea of putting them down low in the door panels with the mid-woofers. I feel it would have been better using the OEM locations for each tweeter and mid-woofer.


----------



## specialk98671 (Jul 12, 2008)

Any response to this, Soumatrix?


----------



## Soumatrix (Aug 12, 2014)

cooloregon said:


> As I find that high frequencies are better heard near ear levels, I don't under stand the idea of putting them down low in the door panels with the mid-woofers. I feel it would have been better using the OEM locations for each tweeter and mid-woofer.


:wave:Check this out..

Some customers have had questions regarding the stock tweeter, why disconnect it? Why switch to a coaxial speaker instead? We recommend that you disconnect the tweeter due to the fact that it is a stock tweeter and you are now upgrading your sound system. The tweeter in our coaxial speaker will offer a richer quality of highs than the stock would, some have chosen to keep the tweeter plugged in at their preference. When both stock and upgraded tweeters are working, 
you will notice a difference in quality which to the ear will clash and affect your listening experience.

“I actually like not having the tweeters up in the factory location. Things sound more natural and not as harsh as before. I used to cut the treble and mid- range for some music at higher volumes, but not anymore.” - 2013 Tiguan Driver 

Why a coaxial speaker when stock is a component? There are plenty of customers that prefer a component system because it separates the high frequencies from the mid and lows. Our coaxial is a full range speaker meaning it will produce a smoother stereo image while still keeping these frequencies separate and true to the music itself. Our tweeter is also angled to reach the drivers ear and not point straight at your feet. We have created these speakers for music lovers all of types, connect and feel your favorite songs in your very own drivers seat. The major advantage of a coaxial is off axis response consistency in both lateral and vertical planes. Speakers using a vertically stacked driver array can be engineered to measure extremely well laterally off axis but as soon as one moves into the any other plane there will be some lobing resulting from phase cancellation due to path length differences between the two drivers. This will provide the best possible sound stage for your listening enjoyment, we set the stage and you pick the music! Surround yourself with all your favorite hits in full clean sound wherever your drive takes you


----------



## WILLCCU (Oct 26, 2015)

*Problem and contacting SouMatrix*

Bought the best offered for my ’15 CC in November 2015. Loved them! However, a few months ago I noticed sound was minimal from drivers side front. I just phased to rear only. 
As I was at a stereo store getting a new system installed in my son’s Mustang, I had them pull the door panel off the other day. The cross-over (coil?) came off. They re-mounted it. Then they noticed the copper wire was severed; most likely from the coil bouncing around. They could not fix this. 
I called SouMatrix and received an out-go of “the party you have reached does not have a voice mail activated” or words to that effect. I emailed them under their contact page and as of now, have not received a response.
Are they still in business? They still have a web site.


----------



## WILLCCU (Oct 26, 2015)

SouMatrix contacted me today and I am sending in the defective speaker.


----------



## KevinC (Feb 16, 1999)

These guys have apparently gone the way of the dodo. No twitter activity since mid-2016. Amazon store shows one single item, with 1 review. 

The product looked interesting, and seemed to have some quality features - but the whole concept of disconnecting the stock tweeter, and moving it down to your feet on a coaxial speaker, just rang sour to me. You need the highs mounted up high, not down low. And their explanation of why this was a good thing was extremely weak.


----------



## IFlyGTI (Feb 26, 2001)

Odd/strange that the thread is sticky'd to the top of the Car Audio forum... Have an R32 that I'm contemplating some upgrades for & after head unit (Composition Media) and amp (possibly Dynaudio), speakers were next on my list to look into.


----------



## adrian537 (Nov 13, 2007)

*2014 VW Jetta Sportwagen TDI Soumatrix Xtase speakers upgrade*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ortwagen-TDI-Soumatrix-Xtase-speakers-upgrade


----------



## f4tcow (Feb 1, 2010)

One thing for sure, you will need to upgrade your front tweeters too. Higher frequencies need to be around at ear level. This is the first time in my 20 years a menufacturer suggests you to kill the tweeted in favour of a tweeter in the foot area. :banghead:


----------



## pjf1fan (Nov 11, 2013)

f4tcow said:


> One thing for sure, you will need to upgrade your front tweeters too. Higher frequencies need to be around at ear level. This is the first time in my 20 years a menufacturer suggests you to kill the tweeted in favour of a tweeter in the foot area. :banghead:


Kick panel speaker arrays work better for stereo image as the mids and highs come from the same plane. However, kick panel speaker mounting requires aiming both mids and highs at a certain angle to raise the image to ear level. Mounting co-axials into the foot well off axis is not a recommended method of achieving proper staging.


----------



## Greasymechtech (Jul 20, 2019)

Does Soumatrix have front or rear door coaxial speakers for the 2019 Jetta S(no pillar tweeter provision)?


----------

